# RVU cholecystectomy 2013



## treid@shenvalsurgery (Jan 25, 2013)

Can anyone advise on what the change is to the RVus for cholecystecotomies?  I know the rate changed from $34.0376 to $34.0230 however is it work, expense, ect.  47563 went up $7.36 more but 47562 went down $77.51 for us.  Can anyone help with answer?


----------

